# shithole--literally



## harmonica

...Africa is a shithole literally/etc..
I'm sorry the truth hurts--forgive me....some of you will be mad because of these FACTS 
poor sanitation:





List of countries by proportion of the population using improved sanitation facilities - Wikipedia

least potable water!!!




Access to drinking water around the world – in five infographics


----------



## harmonica

can't even feed themselves:
Food Shortages Affecting Refugees


> he most intractable food problem facing the world in the 1980s is the food and hunger crisis in sub-Saharan Africa-*the poorest part of the world.*


Facing Up to Africa's Food Crisis




Hunger and Undernourishment
One less buffet a day takes starvation away…


----------



## harmonica

disease




Most Deadly Diseases by Country
etc etc

literacy:




World Literacy Map: Literacy Rate Adult Total of People Ages 15 and Above


----------



## JGalt

They wuz Kangs.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Yet they are imported into western nations and considered equals. I don't know who is more idiotic. I think it might be the western world.


----------



## Hellbilly

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Yet they are imported into western nations and considered equals.



Not equal.

Superior.

Write it down and underline it twice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Billyboom said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they are imported into western nations and considered equals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not equal.
> 
> Superior.
> 
> Write it down and underline it twice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

God I hope that's sarcasm.


----------



## james bond

harmonica said:


> ...Africa is a shithole literally/etc..
> I'm sorry the truth hurts--forgive me....some of you will be mad because of these FACTS
> poor sanitation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of countries by proportion of the population using improved sanitation facilities - Wikipedia
> 
> least potable water!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Access to drinking water around the world – in five infographics





All we can do is help poor people and countries such as Africa and they can help themselves.  Water can be recovered from poop and more.  They are taking a scaled down version of the processor to Senegal.


Food is more difficult as there are distribution problems due to unrest and non-arable land.  It also has to do with choices wealthier countries make.  The blame is squarely on the green revolution.  IOW, FARK THE STUPID LIBS AND THEIR AGW, BIOFUELS, AND GMO POLICIES!!!  THEY ARE THE CAUSE, NOT THE SOLUTION!!!

"Many experts insist that crop production must double to keep pace, yet agriculture is one of the greatest contributors to global warming and water pollution. Entire ecosystems have disappeared as crop and cattle fields push ever outward. How to balance the needs of a growing population while protecting the environment is at the heart of debates raging across the scientific world. Jonathan Foley, director of the Institute on the Environment at the University of Minnesota, wrote “A Five Step Plan to Feed the World,” for National Geographic’s May 2014 issue to lend his perspective on this important question. Many in the scientific community agree with much of Foley’s thinking, but a sampling of the criticisms Foley’s plan has received is included."

(See list in link below)...

"Beginning in the 1960s, the Green Revolution began se-lectively breeding plants that would be more productive when raised with farming methods that required mas-sive water consumption and chemi-cals (pesticides, herbicides, and fertil-izers). The legacy of this practice has been water shortages and a poisoned environment. Foley believes that with technology, conventional farming can build on the successes—nearly one billion lives were saved—without the crippling land and water degradation of the past."

http://killoughfm9.weebly.com/uploads/5/6/8/0/56804323/how_to_feed_9_billion.pdf


----------



## Hellbilly

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they are imported into western nations and considered equals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not equal.
> 
> Superior.
> 
> Write it down and underline it twice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God I hope that's sarcasm.
Click to expand...


Keep hoping, meat sack.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Billyboom said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they are imported into western nations and considered equals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not equal.
> 
> Superior.
> 
> Write it down and underline it twice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God I hope that's sarcasm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep hoping, meat sack.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I should have known...millennial Bernie faggot


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

james bond said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Africa is a shithole literally/etc..
> I'm sorry the truth hurts--forgive me....some of you will be mad because of these FACTS
> poor sanitation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of countries by proportion of the population using improved sanitation facilities - Wikipedia
> 
> least potable water!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Access to drinking water around the world – in five infographics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All we can do is help poor people and countries such as Africa and they can help themselves.  Water can be recovered from poop and more.  They are taking a scaled down version of the processor to Senegal.
> 
> 
> Food is more difficult as there are distribution problems due to unrest and non-arable land.  It also has to do with choices wealthier countries make.  The blame is squarely on the green revolution.  IOW, FARK THE STUPID LIBS AND THEIR AGW, BIOFUELS, AND GMO POLICIES!!!  THEY ARE THE CAUSE, NOT THE SOLUTION!!!
> 
> "Many experts insist that crop production must double to keep pace, yet agriculture is one of the greatest contributors to global warming and water pollution. Entire ecosystems have disappeared as crop and cattle fields push ever outward. How to balance the needs of a growing population while protecting the environment is at the heart of debates raging across the scientific world. Jonathan Foley, director of the Institute on the Environment at the University of Minnesota, wrote “A Five Step Plan to Feed the World,” for National Geographic’s May 2014 issue to lend his perspective on this important question. Many in the scientific community agree with much of Foley’s thinking, but a sampling of the criticisms Foley’s plan has received is included."
> 
> (See list in link below)...
> 
> "Beginning in the 1960s, the Green Revolution began se-lectively breeding plants that would be more productive when raised with farming methods that required mas-sive water consumption and chemi-cals (pesticides, herbicides, and fertil-izers). The legacy of this practice has been water shortages and a poisoned environment. Foley believes that with technology, conventional farming can build on the successes—nearly one billion lives were saved—without the crippling land and water degradation of the past."
> 
> http://killoughfm9.weebly.com/uploads/5/6/8/0/56804323/how_to_feed_9_billion.pdf
Click to expand...


Fuckin boomers...hurry up and die.


----------



## Meathead

Clearly a bait thread, but none-the-less true.


----------



## Hellbilly

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they are imported into western nations and considered equals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not equal.
> 
> Superior.
> 
> Write it down and underline it twice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God I hope that's sarcasm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep hoping, meat sack.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should have known...millennial Bernie faggot
Click to expand...


Millennial?

I’m 61 years old meat sack.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Billyboom said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they are imported into western nations and considered equals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not equal.
> 
> Superior.
> 
> Write it down and underline it twice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God I hope that's sarcasm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep hoping, meat sack.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should have known...millennial Bernie faggot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Millennial?
> 
> I’m 61 years old meat sack.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Reference post #11.


----------



## harmonica

james bond said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Africa is a shithole literally/etc..
> I'm sorry the truth hurts--forgive me....some of you will be mad because of these FACTS
> poor sanitation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of countries by proportion of the population using improved sanitation facilities - Wikipedia
> 
> least potable water!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Access to drinking water around the world – in five infographics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All we can do is help poor people and countries such as Africa and they can help themselves.  Water can be recovered from poop and more.  They are taking a scaled down version of the processor to Senegal.
> 
> 
> Food is more difficult as there are distribution problems due to unrest and non-arable land.  It also has to do with choices wealthier countries make.  The blame is squarely on the green revolution.  IOW, FARK THE STUPID LIBS AND THEIR AGW, BIOFUELS, AND GMO POLICIES!!!  THEY ARE THE CAUSE, NOT THE SOLUTION!!!
> 
> "Many experts insist that crop production must double to keep pace, yet agriculture is one of the greatest contributors to global warming and water pollution. Entire ecosystems have disappeared as crop and cattle fields push ever outward. How to balance the needs of a growing population while protecting the environment is at the heart of debates raging across the scientific world. Jonathan Foley, director of the Institute on the Environment at the University of Minnesota, wrote “A Five Step Plan to Feed the World,” for National Geographic’s May 2014 issue to lend his perspective on this important question. Many in the scientific community agree with much of Foley’s thinking, but a sampling of the criticisms Foley’s plan has received is included."
> 
> (See list in link below)...
> 
> "Beginning in the 1960s, the Green Revolution began se-lectively breeding plants that would be more productive when raised with farming methods that required mas-sive water consumption and chemi-cals (pesticides, herbicides, and fertil-izers). The legacy of this practice has been water shortages and a poisoned environment. Foley believes that with technology, conventional farming can build on the successes—nearly one billion lives were saved—without the crippling land and water degradation of the past."
> 
> http://killoughfm9.weebly.com/uploads/5/6/8/0/56804323/how_to_feed_9_billion.pdf
Click to expand...

....really you can't help them because it's more of a culture problem ...and as you can plainly see from the black racists on USMB::
--the whites caused it/
--the whites are evil/
--they DON'T need help--they are fine [ even with the evidence shown above, they still deny it !!!! ] ----according to the  racists, there are no problems
--they [ black/Dem/leftists/  racists in America ]  want to concentrate on BIGGER-major problems like cops defending themselves/Mr Trump saying the word ''lynching''/etc =all kind of dumbshit ---


----------



## westwall

Billyboom said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they are imported into western nations and considered equals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not equal.
> 
> Superior.
> 
> Write it down and underline it twice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God I hope that's sarcasm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep hoping, meat sack.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should have known...millennial Bernie faggot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Millennial?
> 
> I’m 61 years old meat sack.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...






Doubtful.   You sound like that loser Kerry won ohio.  Is that who you are sock boi?


----------



## Hellbilly

westwall said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not equal.
> 
> Superior.
> 
> Write it down and underline it twice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> God I hope that's sarcasm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep hoping, meat sack.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should have known...millennial Bernie faggot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Millennial?
> 
> I’m 61 years old meat sack.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful.   You sound like that loser Kerry won ohio.  Is that who you are sock boi?
Click to expand...


I really don’t care what you think, meat sack.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tax Man

All these things were known in the 1950's. Seems like the world has left them to die.


----------



## Vastator

harmonica said:


> can't even feed themselves:
> Food Shortages Affecting Refugees
> 
> 
> 
> he most intractable food problem facing the world in the 1980s is the food and hunger crisis in sub-Saharan Africa-*the poorest part of the world.*
> 
> 
> 
> Facing Up to Africa's Food Crisis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunger and Undernourishment
> One less buffet a day takes starvation away…
Click to expand...

Before the pressure from the US forced the South Africans to abdicate the nation they hewed out of wilderness to the negro labor class who traveled from the neighboring countries to share in the bounty of the  Afrikaners success; SA was the bread basket of Africa. And exported generously the bounty of their labor.
Within 3 years of Negro rule, SA had become a failed state. And now the whole continent suffers for it...


----------



## james bond

harmonica said:


> ....really you can't help them because it's more of a culture problem ...and as you can plainly see from the black racists on USMB::
> --the whites caused it/
> --the whites are evil/
> --they DON'T need help--they are fine [ even with the evidence shown above, they still deny it !!!! ] ----according to the racists, there are no problems
> --they [ black/Dem/leftists/ racists in America ] want to concentrate on BIGGER-major problems like cops defending themselves/Mr Trump saying the word ''lynching''/etc =all kind of dumbshit ---



You can help any groups of people and they to help themselves.

I'm not sure who you are blaming, but are you saying it's black racism instead of lib policies?  Wasn't Charles Darwin the original modern racist of our times?  He caused black genocide and the Holocaust.  He supported eugenics.  One of worst scumbags ever.


----------



## harmonica

james bond said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....really you can't help them because it's more of a culture problem ...and as you can plainly see from the black racists on USMB::
> --the whites caused it/
> --the whites are evil/
> --they DON'T need help--they are fine [ even with the evidence shown above, they still deny it !!!! ] ----according to the racists, there are no problems
> --they [ black/Dem/leftists/ racists in America ] want to concentrate on BIGGER-major problems like cops defending themselves/Mr Trump saying the word ''lynching''/etc =all kind of dumbshit ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can help any groups of people and they to help themselves.
> 
> I'm not sure who you are blaming, but are you saying it's black racism instead of lib policies?  Wasn't Charles Darwin the original modern racist of our times?  He caused black genocide and the Holocaust.  He supported eugenics.  One of worst scumbags ever.
Click to expand...

..the world has been trying to help Africa for decades--still no progress


----------



## james bond

harmonica said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....really you can't help them because it's more of a culture problem ...and as you can plainly see from the black racists on USMB::
> --the whites caused it/
> --the whites are evil/
> --they DON'T need help--they are fine [ even with the evidence shown above, they still deny it !!!! ] ----according to the racists, there are no problems
> --they [ black/Dem/leftists/ racists in America ] want to concentrate on BIGGER-major problems like cops defending themselves/Mr Trump saying the word ''lynching''/etc =all kind of dumbshit ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can help any groups of people and they to help themselves.
> 
> I'm not sure who you are blaming, but are you saying it's black racism instead of lib policies?  Wasn't Charles Darwin the original modern racist of our times?  He caused black genocide and the Holocaust.  He supported eugenics.  One of worst scumbags ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..the world has been trying to help Africa for decades--still no progress
Click to expand...


So you're blaming the world?  The way I look at it is to re-institute apartheid and set up a caste system for the poor to get better.  Eventually, we want to grow some exportable baseball and basketball players.  Make domestic service a choice again and chance to get out from worst living conditions.  Maybe some of them can be exported as soldiers.  It's a way to learn a trade.


----------



## harmonica

james bond said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....really you can't help them because it's more of a culture problem ...and as you can plainly see from the black racists on USMB::
> --the whites caused it/
> --the whites are evil/
> --they DON'T need help--they are fine [ even with the evidence shown above, they still deny it !!!! ] ----according to the racists, there are no problems
> --they [ black/Dem/leftists/ racists in America ] want to concentrate on BIGGER-major problems like cops defending themselves/Mr Trump saying the word ''lynching''/etc =all kind of dumbshit ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can help any groups of people and they to help themselves.
> 
> I'm not sure who you are blaming, but are you saying it's black racism instead of lib policies?  Wasn't Charles Darwin the original modern racist of our times?  He caused black genocide and the Holocaust.  He supported eugenics.  One of worst scumbags ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..the world has been trying to help Africa for decades--still no progress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're blaming the world?  The way I look at it is to re-institute apartheid and set up a caste system for the poor to get better.  Eventually, we want to grow some exportable baseball and basketball players.  Make domestic service a choice again and chance to get out from worst living conditions.  Maybe some of them can be exported as soldiers.  It's a way to learn a trade.
Click to expand...

.....if you get blaming the world out of that--you don't need to be on adult forums--go to the children's corner


----------



## james bond

harmonica said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....really you can't help them because it's more of a culture problem ...and as you can plainly see from the black racists on USMB::
> --the whites caused it/
> --the whites are evil/
> --they DON'T need help--they are fine [ even with the evidence shown above, they still deny it !!!! ] ----according to the racists, there are no problems
> --they [ black/Dem/leftists/ racists in America ] want to concentrate on BIGGER-major problems like cops defending themselves/Mr Trump saying the word ''lynching''/etc =all kind of dumbshit ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can help any groups of people and they to help themselves.
> 
> I'm not sure who you are blaming, but are you saying it's black racism instead of lib policies?  Wasn't Charles Darwin the original modern racist of our times?  He caused black genocide and the Holocaust.  He supported eugenics.  One of worst scumbags ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..the world has been trying to help Africa for decades--still no progress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're blaming the world?  The way I look at it is to re-institute apartheid and set up a caste system for the poor to get better.  Eventually, we want to grow some exportable baseball and basketball players.  Make domestic service a choice again and chance to get out from worst living conditions.  Maybe some of them can be exported as soldiers.  It's a way to learn a trade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....if you get blaming the world out of that--you don't need to be on adult forums--go to the children's corner
Click to expand...


No, I asked you who you are blaming?  It sounded like you were saying it was black racism.  You do not accept white racism?  I'm for setting up white rule in Africa again, but not for exploitation.


----------



## harmonica

james bond said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....really you can't help them because it's more of a culture problem ...and as you can plainly see from the black racists on USMB::
> --the whites caused it/
> --the whites are evil/
> --they DON'T need help--they are fine [ even with the evidence shown above, they still deny it !!!! ] ----according to the racists, there are no problems
> --they [ black/Dem/leftists/ racists in America ] want to concentrate on BIGGER-major problems like cops defending themselves/Mr Trump saying the word ''lynching''/etc =all kind of dumbshit ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can help any groups of people and they to help themselves.
> 
> I'm not sure who you are blaming, but are you saying it's black racism instead of lib policies?  Wasn't Charles Darwin the original modern racist of our times?  He caused black genocide and the Holocaust.  He supported eugenics.  One of worst scumbags ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..the world has been trying to help Africa for decades--still no progress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're blaming the world?  The way I look at it is to re-institute apartheid and set up a caste system for the poor to get better.  Eventually, we want to grow some exportable baseball and basketball players.  Make domestic service a choice again and chance to get out from worst living conditions.  Maybe some of them can be exported as soldiers.  It's a way to learn a trade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....if you get blaming the world out of that--you don't need to be on adult forums--go to the children's corner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I asked you who you are blaming?  It sounded like you were saying it was black racism.  You do not accept white racism?  I'm for setting up white rule in Africa again, but not for exploitation.
Click to expand...

yes--the blacks ARE racist


----------



## james bond

harmonica said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can help any groups of people and they to help themselves.
> 
> I'm not sure who you are blaming, but are you saying it's black racism instead of lib policies?  Wasn't Charles Darwin the original modern racist of our times?  He caused black genocide and the Holocaust.  He supported eugenics.  One of worst scumbags ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ..the world has been trying to help Africa for decades--still no progress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're blaming the world?  The way I look at it is to re-institute apartheid and set up a caste system for the poor to get better.  Eventually, we want to grow some exportable baseball and basketball players.  Make domestic service a choice again and chance to get out from worst living conditions.  Maybe some of them can be exported as soldiers.  It's a way to learn a trade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....if you get blaming the world out of that--you don't need to be on adult forums--go to the children's corner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I asked you who you are blaming?  It sounded like you were saying it was black racism.  You do not accept white racism?  I'm for setting up white rule in Africa again, but not for exploitation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes--the blacks ARE racist
Click to expand...


Maybe some are, but they're not the cause for the problems.  The cause was there wasn't a system of leadership or political rule set up there.  It can be fixed, but it would take time for outsiders to rule there again.  For example, Donald Trump can fix things over there.  Obama can not.


----------

